# AVG free (antivirus)



## towens309 (Jan 1, 2004)

For those of you looking for a anti-virus program heres a great one.Its at www.AVG free.com
Just like to thank the tech-guy's for showing me this program it works great.


----------



## towens309 (Jan 1, 2004)

The web site is www.AVGfree.com


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

That link dont work either.

Dont you mean.

http://www.grisoft.com


----------



## towens309 (Jan 1, 2004)

Well yes I did sorry are in your search bar just type AGVfree and press enter will take you to the site also sorry


----------



## mekid21 (Jan 23, 2004)

yeah this is an awsome anti-virus, it has fixes out before norton and mcafee


----------



## It Wasn't me (Nov 11, 2003)

And it's FREE unlike Norton's without all the problems! If you don't like it Delete it. Try that with Norton and when you do I will see you new post...How do I delete Norton?


----------



## Akito (May 24, 2003)

I'm sticking to Norton Antivirus 2003, I'm still skeptical of AGV. I also don't want to deal with 2004, which has some nice issues..


----------

